# Graphic Card for Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop.



## daks (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi ,

I have a Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop purchased in Aug 2010.
The config is :

Intel Core i3 M350 @ 2.27 ghz 1st generation
3 GB RAM 
320 GB HDD

It comes with inbuilt Intel HD graphics. 

Can i upgrade it, by adding a graphic card ? If yes, could you please recommend one, within the range of Rs 2000-4000 ?


----------



## Naxal (Nov 7, 2012)

No.. Laptop means no update for GPU


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2012)

Closing this thread. Laptops are laptops. They can't be upgraded... except may be the processor if you find one.


----------

